# Canon Rebel XT



## Mattmck (Nov 8, 2006)

Test driving a Rebel XT Digital.  Like it so far.. whaddya think?


----------



## melogic (Nov 8, 2006)

Matt,
The pictures look great. I would recommend a photo box cube like you find on eBay. They will help you a lot and photo lamps to go along with it. I purchased a rebel xt around February or so and I love it, but I found out the camera is not the only thing needed. The other items I mentioned above will help a lot. And like everything else, practice....practice....practice taking pictures with all of the different modes and angles.


----------



## TBone (Nov 8, 2006)

Agree they will be better with light cube and better lighting but still the detail is great.  Pens are very sharp also


----------



## melogic (Nov 8, 2006)

I wasn't trying to take away from the pictures, as I said they are beautiful, crisp and sharp. They really accentuate the pens. I was just letting Matt know of a few things that maybe would help him even more.


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 9, 2006)

Pic look GREAT!!  What are the specs on that camera?

If you want a photo booth, a PVC frame, with white foam-core boards and a 300 to 500 WATT halogen light can be set up for much less than many of the available photo booths....


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 9, 2006)

Would you care to trade? I have a 35mm rebel.[]
Great pictures.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 9, 2006)

Both the pens and the pics look nice.  I like the depth of field that you're getting with that set-up.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

Nicly done.

Second photo is, well, perfect! 
Love the depth of field alowing the box to fade away into the background. 

SUPER!!

Nice choice in cameras also.


----------



## Mattmck (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks all for the comments.  I have tried making my own cube (guilty of being an extreme cheapskate), but cannot get the 'right' white fabric.  Suggestions?  The photos were taken 'bouncing' the light off of foamcore boards.


----------

